# Temperature gauge



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

I've got a 2001 SE, and i unno i think my temperature gauge is borken. The cooling fan comes on at the right time and the heater works fine so doubt it's the thermostat, but the gauge never moves from cold... just wondering if it's something anyone else encountered also.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

sounds like the gauge, any chance it's still under warranty?


----------



## Jiganto (Jun 8, 2004)

nope :-/ the bumper-to-bumper ended a week after i bought the car, only the drive-train is left and i was too cheap to buy the dealer warranty, how much would something like that cost to fix?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I guess it really depends on what's wrong. If it's a loose wire then it would be practically free, if it's the gauge itself or the sending unit then it would be more. I really don't know where to start troubleshooting either, someone else here should know though.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

teh stock temperature gauge reacts VERY slowly anyways. if you had a serious problem, the engine would prob blow before the heat gauge got up into the high red (a lil red isnt bad on hot days). my opinion, get a good aftermarket gauge.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

Just about any garage will run an electrical diagnostic that should locate the problem for ya... shouldn't be more than around $50. Check the really easy stuff yourself first though.


----------

